

TwitterDrive : Author Interview - dreur
http://blogs.msdn.com/coding4fun/archive/2009/04/01/9525555.aspx

======
markessien
You know what should be invented? A method of hiding information that encodes
the messages in the grammar or spelling mistakes of a bunch of twitter
accounts. Break that, CIA!

